# wineador vs humidor



## the queen (May 16, 2012)

new to the boards. i'm the R&D gal for my husband so, here goes. he's got his sticks in 3 coolidors. we are battling temp and humidty. we've had a couple of hot days here.

question: *is a wineador a waste of money and time? * should we stick with what we've got? since i know nothing about the cigars, i want a set it and forget it type of humidor. we found out that one winedor that we were looking at (along with the vinotemp) the highest the temp will go is 65 or so. we are understanding that 65 is ok and we want a temp of 70; we understand that 70/70 is the perfect measurement but we don't think that the winedors will go up that high.

this has been a very frustrating process for both my husband and i. we've spent some change on this whole process and i don't want the babies destroyed. (i call them our babies cuz they take as much care as a baby it seems.)

anybody have any thoughts, would love to hear from you.:rockon:

*Fondly,

The Queen*


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I have coolers and wineadors. Yep, a wineador is worth it. And 65/65 is better than 70/70 IMO.

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Wineadors are great way of storing sticks in hot areas, 65 is fine in fact most people on here don't bother with 70/70 and aim for 65/65 or lower. check out some of the build threads for ideas as there are ways of using an external thermo unit to control the temperature to anything you want and welcome to the board


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

100% wineadors are worth it. I've got kind of a mini one (mine is 16ct, most are 28ct) . Wish I'd started with a bigger one!

I've got two small coolers, and they work well, but not as well as my set-it-and-forget-it wineador!


----------



## the queen (May 16, 2012)

ok, just got a call, hubs found a great wineador but had an air compressor to cool it. we are not handy and are not going to rewire and do all that fancy stuff. can one buy a wineador that has the thermoelectric thingamajig ya'll are talking about? is there a specific brand. this wineador was only 150 and a steal in my eyes, but not to rewire. i want to buy one with the therma thing in it already.

any suggestions?


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

You could always run your airconditioning. Going from 3 coolers to wineadors count be a expensive transition.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

the queen said:


> ok, just got a call, hubs found a great wineador but had an air compressor to cool it. we are not handy and are not going to rewire and do all that fancy stuff. can one buy a wineador that has the thermoelectric thingamajig ya'll are talking about? is there a specific brand. this wineador was only 150 and a steal in my eyes, but not to rewire. i want to buy one with the therma thing in it already.
> 
> any suggestions?


VinoTemp, NewAir, and Avanti all have thermoelectric units available.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> VinoTemp, NewAir, and Avanti all have thermoelectric units available.


Yes they all do. How many stick are we talking about between the 3 coolers?


----------



## the queen (May 16, 2012)

Big Bull said:


> Yes they all do. How many stick are we talking about between the 3 coolers?


We have no air conditioning (i wish for many reasons:shock, we have about 350 sticks right now.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

the queen said:


> We have no air conditioning (i wish for many reasons:shock, we have about 350 sticks right now.


Ah....ok. I was thinking that with you having 3 coolers we would be talking in the 1000 range. 350 is more then manageable in a winefridge. Definitely get the 28 bottle size. As Matt said there are alot of thermo units....


----------



## the queen (May 16, 2012)

thank you so much fellas. i know i will be back with more questions. hubs is disappointed right now, he's had a tough day, but he will regroup and think of something else. i told him we weren't going to bombard you fine gents with a whole bunch of posts. we will compile a list of 3 or 4 questions and come atcha hard!eace:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

the queen said:


> hubs is disappointed right now, he's had a tough day, eace:


There is something I can think of that will help ease a tough day :smoke:


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I was battling temp and humidity too living here in FL. I went with a wineador and have never looked back. I set it at 66 (highest setting) and my temp hovers between 66-70*. My cigars haven't smoked better!!!! Definitely worth it.


----------



## the queen (May 16, 2012)

hello everyone! hubs has decided to stick with his coolidors for now. we may in the future get a wineador, but he is taking on the coolidor challenge and wishes to master those bad boyz! which of course means another Q&A will be heading your way soon, just don't know when.:eyebrows:

*Fondly,

The Queen*


----------

